# OUT OF STATERS



## snowkiller

ND has to put a cap on the SOBs,they are everywhere.Shooting out windows,leaving garbage,over limiting.Seen it all this week,the most ive ever seen, makes me sick.Roost busting also any pond that has a coot in it is getting shot at.Ive lived and hunted in ND all my life never seen anything like this.Bring on the cold weather gettem out of here.


----------



## 6162rk

how many did you turn in?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Agree with 6162rk.... For the illegal activity did you turn it in??

Now the roost busting.... yes it sucks. But it isn't illegal. If they had permission or if the pond wasn't posted. Nothing you can do about it. Again... it sucks but it happens.

To be honest I have been waiting for a post like this one. But more along the lines of it is the NR hunters pushing all the birds out of the state. Yet about a week ago there was cold and about 4 days of 40 MPH NW winds. But people forget that sometimes.... Waterfowl is a migratory bird that move with weather infulences. oke:

Everyone.... get out there while you can this fall and enjoy it. No matter if you get shooting or not. Enjoy being outdoors and with friends and family. That is what hunting is all about and you will remember more than a dead bird or two. :thumb:


----------



## snowkiller

Turned in 1 for shooting out the windows and had 12 hen mallards,2 guys


----------



## Chuck Smith

Awesome work. :thumb: hope they get the book thrown at them.

doesn't matter if they are NR, R, etc.... They are slob hunters breaking laws.


----------



## walleyecandy

I was curious why every pothole and puddle along the ND/SD border (in sd) had multiple groups of ducks on it...

Waubay had more shovelers on it than I've probably seen total in the last 15 years combined...

I'm not real interested in arguing why ND should wants to encourage legal out-of-staters to come spend $...

Illegal is illegal -but just out of curiosity, how exactly can 2 people only shoot hen mallards? I mean seriously -isn't that about as likely as winning the power ball playing Shania Twain's cup/waist/hip dimensions?

I'm not questioning the validity of what was seen -but 12 hen mallards? No pintail hens? Not a single gadwall hen (or drake)? No immature drake mallards even? It is what it is and I get it- just show me some proof.


----------



## oldfireguy

Uh....
Could I get those Shania numbers? I may want to play the lottery.


----------



## 6162rk

thank you for turning in the violators.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

DuckDawg said:


> I could not agree more. WTF is going on? Last week Minnesota plates again, shoots out the window in water by the house and pellets hit the garage and dog kennels. I run out the house and the SOB with two teenagers trys to tell me he was not shooting out the truck but hunting. No decoys and all of them 10 feet from a paved road. Over and over again, Minnesota plates. Dam sick of it. Yes called the law. Go home, please.


Not really hard to believe if the people doing the shooting have no idea how or what they are shooting at. Sunday morning I had three groups of birds work into the field decoys and I shoot no birds by choice, because two of the groups consisted of only hen mallards and the third group the hens where between me and the drakes. I try to avoid even incidental killing of hens as a choice.

Now if those same bunches of birds dropped into people that shoot and sort later you could see where this would happen. Also it has been my experience that hens tend to decoy much more readily especially if they are alone or in small group of two or three.


----------



## Buck25

walleyecandy said:


> I'm not questioning the validity of what was seen -but 12 hen mallards? No pintail hens? Not a single gadwall hen (or drake)? No immature drake mallards even? It is what it is and I get it- just show me some proof.


it sure seems like you are questioning the validity


----------



## the professor

Love these threads...never met such blatant poachers until I went to NDSCS and met all the guys in my dorm that were from western ND. Outlaw is outlaw no matter what state your license plate is from. At least somebody has allegedly turned in violators this time...


----------



## walleyecandy

I don't really care whether or not they were all hens- I personally don't shoot hens but some kids do... But if these poachers are shooting just to shoot then....there is reasonable suspension that they MAY have not been just hen mallards. Again, it doesn't matter what they had.

Turn them in -revoke licenses. Fine the idiots. Take poacher's guns.


----------



## walleyecandy

Powerball numbers 
36 
24
35...
5'4
dress size is 6

Good luck!


----------



## walleyecandy

Sorry, 32D


----------



## walleyecandy

If you win with those numbers oldfireguy, you better at least share!

Again -it makes absolutely no difference to me whether or not they were hens. A hen is a hen- I see no reason to shoot them -it just sounded odd to me that two guys shot nothing except hens. Immature drakes, gadwalls, pintail hens, whatever -in a 12 duck pile; nobody will convince me to the likelihood all were hens. Not impossible but not probable!

Usually slob hunters are sky-busting, flock shooting, indiscriminate, wanna-be duck commanders. 
The thread should be: Slob Hunters. ... Just because a dozen weekend warriors came to shoot ducks -doesn't mean the the other 5000 legal real hunters are doing the same thing.

Labeling everyone based on their license plates makes as much sense as saying all the locals are hillbilly ******** with cow $hit mustaches.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Are you sure they were hens? ....out of the 5 drakes I've shot only one had more than a streak of green on it's head..

In your area I suspect these guys might be transient oil workers. probably been in the state long enough to qualify as residents but they don't bother changing the plates on their vehicles (not legal)..


----------



## slough

Haven't been out much with the warm weather but myself and a buddy went for a drive tonight. Found 3 fields that would have been huntable and all 3 had sconi's sitting in the approach watching them. Obviously nothing unethical but it gets annoying having the competition. On a Wednesday no less. Wish we had SD's cap but it'll never happen.


----------



## bearhunter

gotta laugh at these type of posts.
you sayin you've NEVER shot out the window?

so, snowkiller, do you deer hunt?? if so, have you ever shot a deer for someone else (party hunting)?
i'll bet you've NEVER thrown a beer can out the window?.
never shot a pheasant "just" over the fence on posted property?
no friend/family from MT that come hunt with you in ND??
did you pick up all the "garbage" you found from the non-res you seen throwing it out?.
do YOU pick up your shotgun shells after shooting or leave them lay?. they are plastic ya know so will be there forever :wink:

i'll be in your neck of the woods coyote hunting this weekend so i will hopefully whack a bunch to help with the deer herd. you can buy me a steak dinner and a :beer: if you'de like.
you sound like a Saint so probably would not want to do that for a SOB non-res though.

i'll make sure i bring a few bags of garbage from home though and throw them in the ditch somewhere. oke:


----------



## walleyecandy

Dakotashooter- bingo! We have a winner! This time of year, I don't think all the new crop of drakes are colored up yet...not even close. But whatever -this thread just went south faster than the duck will with a 60mph tailwind!

Slough, what is a sconi?


----------



## walleyecandy

Winning powerball were
30, 32, 42, 56, 57... 11

Time to admit the trucker's naked lady on the mud flaps are not accurate! Unless your into that...which is fine I guess...more for you! Alot more...


----------



## Ron Gilmore

slough said:


> Haven't been out much with the warm weather but myself and a buddy went for a drive tonight. Found 3 fields that would have been huntable and all 3 had sconi's sitting in the approach watching them. Obviously nothing unethical but it gets annoying having the competition. On a Wednesday no less. Wish we had SD's cap but it'll never happen.


This is funny complaining about competition, I went out to the area I like to hunt last evening scouting. Found a few feeds as well with people watching them some NR other Res, and at two of the spots,( others off limits until we get some rain because of fire concerns) found guys settled in planning on spending the night at the field. They where not NR hunters!!! Do I have an issue with that, not really.

In regards to seeing people from out of state, most are returning hunters that have learned to pick this week and next as the time to come hunt to get in on the push of birds from the north. My home area is pretty much void of birds as the locals have moved out. Need fresh birds to have decent hunting opportunity.

I used to be very anti NR, but came to realize that they are like many of us, simply going to where the game is, like going out of state to hunt speed goats, or elk etc.... I have hunted waterfowl in 13 states, elk in 4, mule and whitetail in 9 and speed goats in 5. I am sure that my presence in those areas likely annoyed a local, but we took great care to leave no trace of being there.

The primary area I hunt the last week of Oct I have developed a good long term relationship with a number of landowners over the last 15 years. I read threads like this and chuckle because most of the landowners that post prefer the NR hunters over the locals for a variety of reasons, but mainly it is that they have less issues of garbage etc.. from NR. In fact a good number have the same groups come back year after year and they will get the nod over the local guys on access.

Not because they are getting paid, but these guys like I have done have built a good repot with them and they know we will leave the ground as we found it.

In regards to garbage, well if duck season mimics deer season, the locals are the biggest offenders of garbage deposits. One farmer yesterday told me that he posted his corn this year because it is so dry and did not want anyone driving in until we get some moisture. Good feed going on in those fields. I asked if we could pack in our stuff and stay on the road, he again said NO as he really did not even want anyone parking somewhere with a pickup. I get it. His corn is off but his neighbors is not. I can hunt that field if and when it rains some.

I have known him 9 years or more, first time I have seen a posted sign on non deer ground. He was very pleased with the fact that almost everyone who had asked to hunt understood his concerns. His observation though was that with feeds like his out of play, it has put more competition for other feeds not posted.

So what I am saying boys and girls is that it is easy to cast stones at NR, but my bet is that while you do have slob NR, we have equal amount of Res slobs and to blame all of the garbage on NR is wrong.


----------



## walleyecandy

Ron, I've seen the same anti local sentiment in the Clark/Waubay area of South Dakota. They would rather have the hunters hunting- not the drunks from the bar. Basically because anyone guzzling down beers are throwing them out the window immediately afterwards...

But I quit paying South Dakota for anything after they give tickets for guilt by association -driving on walk-in land...that wasn't posted (because if it borders private land the state doesn't have to post it)....even though the ROAD wasn't even a two track, it looked like a road from dnr vehicle use! Leaving empty shells and a coat is littering. ...do you think we planned on forgetting a damn coat?!! The shells-maybe, the coat NO.

That's the main reason I don't like guilt by association- just because my license plate says something, doesn't mean anything besides I'm contributing more money than the locals are to the restaurants, hotels, gas stations, and stores that week than the locals are...


----------



## 6162rk

DuckDawg said:


> Minnesota again and again, a guy hates to say all are guilty but time after time this year it's a blue license plate. This AM again shooting out the window of the truck. WTF Minnesota? If you do not know how to scout, ASK permission, set decoys, and hunt there is YOUTUBE for you to learn. Just awful this year. Each and every time it's blue plates. Met two from Wisconsin great people. One from Iowa pulled in the yard ended up hunting together, but Minnesota, uggh. Can't wait for them to leave, somehow ND needs to limit this crap.


did you call the law?


----------



## striped1

Duckdawg you are funny. Been out there 17 years now and every complaint I have gotten from landowners are about RESIDENT hunters behaving like jerks, leaving garbage in the fields, leaving gates open, trying to bully themselves on land they don't own that is posted, etc. I have experienced only one douchebag resident personally in those 17 years, but he was true to form with the above description, but I suspect Duckdawg is another one.

Yes, I hate the roost busters, the blue plate boat parade as much as any other field hunter, but no not all non residents are slob hunters and as is exemplified by this thread, not every ND resident isn't a douche bag.


----------



## walleyecandy

You aren't alone in the Dakotas -I just caught a father and two sons walking right past a posted sign with signature and phone number that clearly says No Trespassing... Called them in with a license plate number for proof. Deputy showed up and flat out refused to write a ticket... Was told they left peacefully, no tickets.

What a crock! Apparently taxes go to employ the liberal agenda... Democracy at it's best- the ones with nothing get priority over those who pay ridiculous taxes to keep their land. All landowners do is keep paying for the land they already paid for over and over again.

No repercussions for trespassers, littering, or disregard for private property. Raising another generation of Me Me Mes....


----------



## dakotashooter2

The local vs NR debate will go on forever. ND is one of the few states where you don't have to ask to hunt un-posted land. Most of the NRs are coming from states were permission is required and seem to bring that mentality with them. Meanwhile many resident hunters take that for granted and will push their luck and have an entitlement attitude if they don't think signs are "legally posted" under ND law. I'm one of those that has seen more violations by locals than NRs. That might be somewhat of a regional thing.

If I recall ND did consider restricting NRs.... If I recall part of the reason it failed is because the limit was higher than the number of NRs that were coming in at the time...........


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

My buddy was out this weekend pheasant hunting and saw a ton of duck hunters. Strange thing is here are not many ducks around. Hopefully the cold weather pushed the nr hunters out of here. Thank god for pheasant hunting to take up my time until the migrators start showing up


----------



## 1lessdog

DuckDawg said:


> Minnesota again and again, a guy hates to say all are guilty but time after time this year it's a blue license plate. This AM again shooting out the window of the truck. WTF Minnesota? If you do not know how to scout, ASK permission, set decoys, and hunt there is YOUTUBE for you to learn. Just awful this year. Each and every time it's blue plates. Met two from Wisconsin great people. One from Iowa pulled in the yard ended up hunting together, but Minnesota, uggh. Can't wait for them to leave, somehow ND needs to limit this crap.


DuckDawg

I have hunted N.D for over 45 yrs and guided for many years. So I hunted everyday for years and the only times I seen a problem was once. Now if you see something one time its pertty easy to say everyone is a slob. I read the local paper and 90% of the game violations are local people. Just wondering why that is?? Is the local warden targeting the resident hunter or is it the nonresidents are smarter or not break the law all the time. Now the game warden is out every single day. Its his job and doesnt catch them but you see them all the time.

Am I missing something???


----------



## KEN W

% doesn't really tell much unless you know the total number of res vs. non-res.


----------



## 1lessdog

Yes you are missing something. You should have turned in all 4 hunting partys and not been on here *****ing about it.. You dont read the paper to see who is getting tickets. Your to busy scouting and training your lab. But you have time to come on here and complain about the nonresidents.

Im not missing anything


----------



## Plainsman

1lessdog said:


> Yes you are missing something. You should have turned in all 4 hunting partys and not been on here b*tching about it.. You dont read the paper to see who is getting tickets. Your to busy scouting and training your lab. But you have time to come on here and complain about the nonresidents.
> 
> Im not missing anything


I think it's good to hear about the problems, because it meeds to be discussed amoung soirtsmen or nothing will happen. I do think we need to judge people individually and not as a group. I also think we need to cap non resident license. Not that I am angry at non residents, but simply to preserve our hunting tradition. Time after time I have non residents and farmers getting paid tell me we are not crowded. They are msking the comparison to their state without knowing what North Dakota was like in the past. I stopped duck hunting because of to many idiots. I have been shot at in the decoys from vehicle windows three times. Two non resident, and one resident. The resident was coming across the stubble 60 mph with a guy hanging out the passenger window. We stood up in the decoys, but it was like they were blind. They just had the peddle down. Made a sharp turn at 40 yatds and mearly rolled the vehicle. I could see it was a resident license, but I was more conserned about getting run over than all the numbers or getting hit with a few pellets. 
Not everyone sees the crowding, because msny areas are not crowded, but I can show you areas that are extremely crowded. Maybe the answer is limited by unit.


----------



## Gooseshredder21

Spot on with this Plainsman. With a combination of less and less public land and more farmers posting their own land, it has become a hell of a chore to find anything to get on. This year especially it seems it bad. I also think early goose season really wrecks the Sep-Oct hunting because you push all the locals or educate them making for some tough hunts until migrators come back. Capping out of state hunters would at least address the issue a little bit.


----------



## KEN W

Won't be a cap until we go into a big time drought. That's when G/O will lease up what's left,and res will come out the woodwork to cut non-res numbers.


----------



## 6162rk

what happens when others want caps put on things they enjoy because to many north dakotans are crowding their fun? example being how many will jump the border this year again to shoot a deer because they didn't draw a tag? how many put additional stress on neighboring fishing and recreational resources? I don't claim to have the answer but freedom is one thing we have in this country (like no other). let's start getting people to understand it's about a good time and the kill should be secondary. it seems to me that the big waterfowl problems started with the spring snow goose slaughter, then lead into the special fall canada goose kill all in the name of making a big pile (picture) to put on the internet.

good luck everyone as we continue the sport we all love!


----------



## blhunter3

The lottery system seems to be working great in SD, why not ND?


----------



## slough

6162rk said:


> what happens when others want caps put on things they enjoy because to many north dakotans are crowding their fun? example being how many will jump the border this year again to shoot a deer because they didn't draw a tag? how many put additional stress on neighboring fishing and recreational resources? I don't claim to have the answer but freedom is one thing we have in this country (like no other). let's start getting people to understand it's about a good time and the kill should be secondary. it seems to me that the big waterfowl problems started with the spring snow goose slaughter, then lead into the special fall canada goose kill all in the name of making a big pile (picture) to put on the internet.
> 
> good luck everyone as we continue the sport we all love!


I know MN doesn't limit big game tags much, but does MT? WY? SD? ID? Yes, to protect the quality of hunting. Sure, comparing big game to waterfowl is not apples to apples, but it's closer than comparing to fishing where you can easily fish 10 groups within a couple acres with no problems. No way would you expect to draw a prime deer or elk tag every year, why exactly should waterfowl in ND be different? I have no problem with NR coming every year but the free for all is getting to be too much.


----------



## Plainsman

6162rk said:


> what happens when others want caps put on things they enjoy because to many north dakotans are crowding their fun? example being how many will jump the border this year again to shoot a deer because they didn't draw a tag? how many put additional stress on neighboring fishing and recreational resources? I don't claim to have the answer but freedom is one thing we have in this country (like no other). let's start getting people to understand it's about a good time and the kill should be secondary. it seems to me that the big waterfowl problems started with the spring snow goose slaughter, then lead into the special fall canada goose kill all in the name of making a big pile (picture) to put on the internet.
> 
> good luck everyone as we continue the sport we all love!


Many times I have not been drawn in other states. It's their state. Even if it has a high percentage of federal land. I just wish they would know I respect them before they fill the roads with rocks in front of my pickup on a dead end road in the middle of nowhere. Thanks Montana.


----------



## blhunter3

Great story DuckDawg


----------



## alleyyooper

At least they stopped and politely asked. Is my under standing if the land in ND isn't posted they can just go on it and hunt RES and NON RES alike.

 Al


----------



## 6162rk

i've got a better true story. while in Sask. a few years ago we drove into a farmers yard and ask if we could hunt. we could see he also hunted as they had just finished with a large group of guys shooting claybirds. dogs running around and hunting gear everywhere. we asked if we could hunt the next day and he told us we could hunt no problem. while we were there his brother pulls up to ask to hunt. before the words even came out of his brothers mouth he said sorry you should have been here earlier these guys are hunting tomorrow. i couldn't believe it. we told him that he should let his brother hunt and not us. he said we would be hunting and his brother would have to find another place.

just pointing our another side of the coin.


----------



## walleyecandy

I must be missing something. ..

ND residents want to hunt Minnesota deer but the ducks behind their houses are theirs?

Also, if the local paper posts the tickets that the warden writes and 9 out of 10 go to locals.... Then what does that clearly say?

Come to Minnesota and hunt/fish! I will personally invite you to spend $ in the state. There are plenty of lakes and property to hunt! Plenty of guides and plenty of game- if it's crowded, then drive 10 miles to another 1000 acre public area! The locals here will say 'Go Ahead!' have a good time. Private ground is accessible -we know we don't own wildlife.

I personally don't let anyone hunt who doesn't contribute time and/or effort. I don't charge a cash amount ever-I do expect some kind of appreciation though. Or-go hunt the 4000 acres of public dirt within 10 miles.


----------



## bearhunter

DuckDawg said:


> I had some Minnesota boys pull in the yard to ask to hunt my back slough. They could clearly see, dog kennels, decoys, waders, and goose trailer in the yard. (You think I might hunt!) I asked them if they owned land in Minnesota, they said, "yes, I own 120 acre. I said, " can I hunt your land for deer?" That ended our conversation. Seems is OK for them to come here blast the hell out of ducks, yet I better not as a non-resident hunt their land.
> 
> This seems to be the easiest way to handle non-residents. Swap a hunt, tell them sure hunt away, and I'll see you in Minnesota for deer opening!


that story seems a little far-fetched oke:


----------



## striped1

duckdouche is nothing but a troll on a one man mission to get all of ND posted. His rant is ponderous.


----------



## walleyecandy

Awesome!

At least I'm not the only one thinking this topic turned into a Billy Bob better-than-you!


----------



## 1lessdog

Believe non of what you hear and half of what you see.

I have hunted N.D. my whole life. I live in Mn now but still hunt N.D. and have never seen anything like is being said. I call bull****.


----------



## Plainsman

I like nearly all the non residents that I have met. I bare them no ill, but I would limit numbers to preserve our hunting heritage as we know it. If you come from Minnesota you don't think North Dakota is crowded, but if you come from New York you perhaps don't think Minnesota is crowded either. To many people in the field waterfowl hunting for me to enjoy it anymore. At least in my home area. 
I doubt we will get caps. We don't have conservatives in our legislature, we have money worshipers. The democrats are perverts and the republicans are money worshipers. Were screwed. On a nation scale the republicans are not to much different than Obama.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Duck Dawg....

One question... Is your land posted? Just wondering because it could clear up some things that are running around in my head is all.

You complain when they shoot out the window around your home (which I agree throw the book at them).

Then you complain when people come in and ask to hunt.

I have knocked on doors in many states and in Canada to ask permission to hunt. Many of the people I come into contact with hunt. Like the story 6162rk stated. Here is another one that I have personally experienced.

I was in ND. I knocked on a door to ask permission for a field I saw that was full of birds. As I walked up I noticed all the hunting gear (Trailer with stickers, a boat (yes a RES had a duck boat.), dogs, waders, etc). I figured I was going to get a No but it never hurts to ask and just talk hunting. Well I was met at the door by the woman of the house. SHe invited me in for some coffee and told me she expected her husband back shortly. So I enjoyed coffee and conversation for 10 mins or so and in came husband. So I told him where I saw the birds and what not and asked if I could hunt. He politely told me "NO" that he was going to hunt that field with his son in a couple days. BUT... he pointed me to another field he just saw that was having birds funnel into. It was his own property. He said I was more than welcome to hunt that spot and showed me on the plat map where it was.

So again it never hurts to be polite and ask permission.


----------



## Plainsman

> This year for some reason horrible. All the past years no issues.


I have noticed that in my home area while deer hunting. I just can't come up with a reason why it is that way. One year is quiet and no one is causing anyone problems. The next year idiots come out of the wood work. Nothing predictable at all.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Duck Dawg.... Thank you for the reply on that the land is posted. That clears up some of the other questions I was going to ask. If I owned land I would let anyone come and deer hunt it when myself or family wasn't. Which that is two out of the 4 different seasons in MN. But I don't own any land. I am not greedy but I would have rules on what could and couldn't be shot for the management of that land. :thumb:

Now as of the why limit elk tags and not duck hunters or "tags". The reason is because those elk don't come from Canada into ND. Those elk don't migrate from Canada to Texas. Those Elk are living year round in the state of ND. I hope you see the difference. Just like you stated... late migration this year because of the warm temps in Canada....but this week and your deer season week should see a ton of new birds entering into ND... so fill your deer tag early and go chase those greenies. :beer:

This is what I have to ask about the "people driving where they were not supposed too"..... Was that NR or R or everyone? The reason why I ask is because I have seen it with my own eyes section roads and fields getting "ripped" up by R hunters or should I say some younger individuals who reside in ND. On one occasion I chewed *** on those individuals when I caught up to them. The other three occasions I also told the land owner what I saw and the description of the vehicle. It isn't always one sided and when I come on here and see people always blame NR for this stuff it bothers me. It is like saying all "insert race" does a certain act. Not always true.

Here is the deal. The reason why ND attracts many SLOB hunters is the trespass law. I have stated it for years. People don't have to interact with others. They can just go, scout, hunt. Which some idiots think it means a "free for all". It is just something to think about as well when discussing this topic.


----------



## 6162rk

does South Dakota limit the number of pheasant hunters?


----------



## the professor

6162rk said:


> does South Dakota limit the number of pheasant hunters?


Unfortunately no. And the guide/outfitter/tourism industry is trying everything they can to loosen or remove the cap on non resident waterfowl hunters.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Duckdawg...

This is what you are forgetting. The migration has shifted. In MN and WI you don't get the migration like you do in ND. You are also not thinking geography..... Northern MN, Northern WI... doesn't have the grain fields like ND. So when ducks do migrate they blow right through the state. in ND they hold because of the availability of food.

If you want to compare duck hunting in MN, WI to ND... it is comparing apples to oranges. It is like MN isn't a destination to go hunt Elk... that is WY and CO.... etc.

Now you will go off and say well that is why we need to limit NR... well no. Because Waterfowl Migrate. The ducks people are shooting now in ND were not born and raised in ND. They are from Manitoba. Elk in WY and CO are born and raise in WY an CO. HUGE difference.

Now rules changes.... Get more CO's to bust these guys, get the judges to hand out stiff penalties, have privileges lost for life if caught. I think that small game licenses should be like big game in many states.... If you get busted for a violation in one state... it is like getting drilled in all of them. I know WY, CO, MT, etc.... have this type of system.


----------



## bearhunter

bearhunter said:


> gotta laugh at these type of posts.
> you sayin you've NEVER shot out the window?
> 
> so, snowkiller, do you deer hunt?? if so, have you ever shot a deer for someone else (party hunting)?
> i'll bet you've NEVER thrown a beer can out the window?.
> never shot a pheasant "just" over the fence on posted property?
> no friend/family from MT that come hunt with you in ND??
> did you pick up all the "garbage" you found from the non-res you seen throwing it out?.
> do YOU pick up your shotgun shells after shooting or leave them lay?. they are plastic ya know so will be there forever :wink:
> 
> i'll be in your neck of the woods coyote hunting this weekend so i will hopefully whack a bunch to help with the deer herd. you can buy me a steak dinner and a :beer: if you'de like.
> you sound like a Saint so probably would not want to do that for a SOB non-res though.
> 
> i'll make sure i bring a few bags of garbage from home though and throw them in the ditch somewhere. oke:


so, Duckdog, since the original poster ,snowkiller went all crickets after being called out, maybe YOU could answer the questions i asked him. 
now be honest :wink:


----------



## walleyecandy

I would like to know how you would respond to a few questions too...

If you see ducks in ND as private property -then what happens when the farmer takes the same view and says no more hunting? Because those ducks are on my property -they are mine...

What about taxes and revenue generated by out of staters? Do you think the local business owners of restaurants and hotels share your views? Are you willing to pay 10 times as much for a license? 25% of your income to taxes- besides what you already pay?

Sounds like a few knot heads are ruining your opinion on everyone. ... Why aren't you using these retrieving dogs to retrieve ducks in front of your house?.... Eliminate the temptation for every 'blue plate'-which by the way is an idiotic reference. ...North Dakota has just as much if not more blue than minnesota...according to the search on the web...blue is also one of the most common colors on license plates... Minnesota has so many cheap custom habitat plates that it's more rare to see a generic blue/white plate than others...

Those ducks are not your property- if someone trespasses or does stupid acts... CALL THE WARDEN OR COPS! Unless whining is doing anything besides giving you grey hair and high blood pressure. ..


----------



## blhunter3

What about the tax revenue generated by the people that live in North Dakota versus the tax revenue by Non-resident hunters? North Dakota needs to protect its own first, then the NR's.


----------



## walleyecandy

All the revenue from the non residents should be bonus money... Hunting is tourism- less than 1% 'need' to hunt for subsistence.

Alaska is a different story- but Alaska has tourism down to an art form!

On the up side- this conversation at least hasn't turned into a California conversation... I reread it and North Dakota residents haven't said Stay Out. No one reading this should take it that way...yet!

Yes, there are A-holes with guns that are off their leashes and more than a little mentally challenged, but that's literally everywhere! Zero tolerance is how I deal with morons.


----------



## shaug

> slough wrote,
> I know MN doesn't limit big game tags much, but does MT? WY? SD? ID? Yes, to protect the quality of hunting. Sure, comparing big game to waterfowl is not apples to apples, but it's closer than comparing to fishing where you can easily fish 10 groups within a couple acres with no problems. No way would you expect to draw a prime deer or elk tag every year, why exactly should waterfowl in ND be different? I have no problem with NR coming every year but the free for all is getting to be too much.


Indeed, let's compare waterfowl to big game. It used to be that a hunter could only shoot one Canadian Honker, now he can shoot five. Today he can shoot 20 snows but it wasn't always like this. Waterfowl are abundant now but there is some scuttlebutt that they are ruining their nesting grounds.

Big game used to be abundant in ID, WY, MT but they also were ruining their environment picking on Aspen trees etc. The flora and fauna was suffering. These States were managing big game populations as large as they could. A Wildlife Society Bulletin mentioned this years ago and decided the herds were too large. The Wildlife Society is largely made up of federal enviro people. We all know what happened next. Someone stole $60 million from the Pitt-Robertson Fund and used that money to reintroduce wolves. Today, Idaho and Montana can't nearly sell out on non-resident-big-game-tags. Their budgets, like their herds, are in shambles.

Wildlife Society Bulletins are full of what to do about the snow geese overpopulation and ruined nesting grounds. If these enviros come up with a nuclear wolf idea, say goodbye to the large snow goose popultaion. Everybody needs to get out there and shoot them. Enjoy it now.

Today, Idaho's elk population is very low. The non-residents are not applying for tags and the guides/outfitters are unemployed. No one is leasing up acres and the fun times are over.

It could happen someday, through mismanagement, where the skies over North Dakota are empty. Then the crying/snivelling over non-residents waterfowlers will be over too. You guys worry WAY too much about the little things.


----------



## mnuser

I live in MN. I own 160 acres in the central fly zone. I do not let any ND hunters hunt it. We're even. And it is because of this crap. Not all MN hunters are bad. I use to spend a great deal of time coming back home to pheasants. Not so much anymore.


----------



## walleyecandy

Ponderous? As in big fat slow? Just curious why ponderous... There has to be a better description!


----------



## KEN W

mnuser said:


> I live in MN. I own 160 acres in the central fly zone. I do not let any ND hunters hunt it. We're even. And it is because of this crap. Not all MN hunters are bad. I use to spend a great deal of time coming back home to pheasants. Not so much anymore.


So you are no better than the res here that you don't want to hunt. You don't want us to hunt because of a few on an internet site?? You live in a very small world. :eyeroll:


----------



## striped1

walleyecandy said:


> Ponderous? As in big fat slow? Just curious why ponderous... There has to be a better description!


as in boring, dull, tedious, monotonous, etc.


----------



## walleyecandy

Ahh...the nice way of saying simple minded/tedious. ..

Couldn't figure out what the connection was. I'm slow! Haha


----------



## Plainsman

mnuser said:


> I live in MN. I own 160 acres in the central fly zone. I do not let any ND hunters hunt it. We're even. And it is because of this crap. Not all MN hunters are bad. I use to spend a great deal of time coming back home to pheasants. Not so much anymore.


So far it appears to me that people who want to limit nonresident license want to do so because they want to preserve the value of the hunt for both tesident and non resident, not because they dislike anyone. Your motive mnuser appears to be dislike of anyone who will not let you do anything you want.

Shaugs post likewise is just a black helicopter gov hate post. I aldo am against the wolf released, but be careful how wide a brush you psint with because the arctic is big, but only 10% is suitable snow goose nesting habitat.


----------



## walleyecandy

For the sake of argument -I disagree with the theory of one poster wanting to 'improve' hunting for everyone. ..

I see it as an attack on nonresidents. Just because of the supposed 'color' of their license plates... Meanwhile, it's documented that the locals are the ones being charged with the majority of illegal activities....

We haven't hardly touched on revenue brought in by out of staters. If locals want to claim waterfowl as their birds- the season should end October 1st.... Those ducks from Canada are not local ducks. What about the boys from Alabama in the flooded timber? Whose ducks are those?

Plainsman, my 'cure all' to the snows/blues destroying their own habitat is simple: weasels, ferrets, skunks, or any egg destroying critter (all males of course)...dump them off in the areas with heavy nesting pressure. ..

If we as hunters continually bicker and argue over crap like this, it will alienate the minorities of hunters... Just because one hunter believes an AR is a deer gun while 90% says it's for war-that doesn't mean either are wrong. The AR owner now doesn't support the group the anti-AR guys are in... The same goes for when North Dakotans need support to save something on a national issue -if you alienate all the states around you...who are you going to turn to for support?

The same goes for landowners, farmers, and ranchers... If at any time they think hunters don't appreciate them or support them- why in the hell would they ALLOW hunters to hunt?

It's really time to quit whining- the jealousy is not only annoying; it's playing into the antihunters game. Nobody agrees on everything -but everybody needs to hold together.

If you allow it-nothing will change.


----------



## Plainsman

> Plainsman, my 'cure all' to the snows/blues destroying their own habitat is simple: weasels, ferrets, skunks, or any egg destroying critter (all males of course)...dump them off in the areas with heavy nesting pressure. ..


That's the thought process behind the people releasing wolves in Idaho and Montana. Also, those critters will not survive the arctic winter. They already have a good nest robber, the arctic fox. I am surprised the fox population has not increased with the abundant food resource. Besides I think hunters down here would rather work on them than release skunks, ferrets, and weasels. Weasels that's it, send Obama and Hillary. Egg suckers supreme.


----------



## walleyecandy

I personally don't think there is any connection between the wolves controlling the deer, elk, or whatever out west and the idea for destroying 1000s of snow goose nests... However, if Hilary was sent to the tundra- her chalkboard screech of a voice may send the snows/blues off their nesting grounds!

The whole idea behind dropping a egg destroying critter on the nesting grounds is for one purpose -to do just that... They are not for establishing a resident population -thus the males only idea. Surviving the winter is also not necessarily a positive outcome either... So, either way -we are using a nuisance pest to cure a problem. Without any long term issue- they will destroy any nest they find, save that area of tundra, and if they are too effective -they will not be around the following year...


----------



## walleyecandy

I should add- I never agreed to thinking the wolves are controlling any population.

Wolves are useless to me and have no place anymore. We as hunters are the only necessary top predator in this day and age.

That goes for bears, cougars, exc.... Very small populations in true wild area-fine. But this idea of them reestablishing 1000s of them to 'native' grounds is very stupid.


----------



## shaug

Plains said,



> That's the thought process behind the people releasing wolves in Idaho and Montana.


Is that an admission Plains? At its peak, the elk herd in Yellowstone was 18,000 when the carrying capacity was supposedly 6,000. According to the wildlife society, the elk were destroying the flora and fauna. Did you just admit wolves were introduced to lower the number of elk?

Walleyecandy may be wondering why they didn't issue more tags to the number one predator in this day and age?

People need to get out there and shoot the over population of snow geese. Enjoy it now. If you cannot get this done somebody somewhere will make the decision to lower the numbers. It could be a worse wreck than the wolf.

Lowering the numbers of waterfowl non-residents to North Dakota isn't need......it's greed.


----------



## walleyecandy

I am wondering why 12,000 elk were allocated to wolves... Was there a Pet a Wolf Project I haven't heard about? I know about the Teach a Cat to Swim Program. ..


----------



## Plainsman

> The whole idea behind dropping a egg destroying critter on the nesting grounds is for one purpose -to do just that... They are not for establishing a resident population -thus the males only idea. Surviving the winter is also not necessarily a positive outcome either...


I wonder how many tens of thousands of skunks it would take? If they don't need to survive the winter and build populations, then you will need tens of thousands. I can see a half billion dollar project.



> Lowering the numbers of waterfowl non-residents to North Dakota isn't need......it's greed.


 The idea isn't lowering waterfowl populations Shaug, the idea is to lower snows and blues only. Let them kill all they want in the spring, because it's more of a job that needs to be done than a sport. My goodness who would want to lower canvasback populations? Shaug relate this to grazing and you will understand. For example how many cows could you run on that 1/4 section of Red Butte elk hunting pasture? Would a thousand be to many?


----------



## shaug

Walleye,

You will have to find the movie on your own and watch it where the president of the rocky mountain elk foundation lamblasts the montana wildlife federation for being a bunch of enviro's.

https://oksafe.wordpress.com/2012/02/21 ... onal-park/


----------



## Plainsman

shaug said:


> Walleye,
> 
> You will have to find the movie on your own and watch it where the president of the rocky mountain elk foundation lamblasts the montana wildlife federation for being a bunch of enviro's.
> 
> https://oksafe.wordpress.com/2012/02/21 ... onal-park/


I thought you had a huge dislike for the RMEF, the Mule Deer Foundation, Ducks Unlimited, and all those sportsmen groups that promote habitat and sportsman like hunting practices. That leaves me wondering which is it you don't like the RMEF or the Montana Wildlife Federation, or both? If they are both bad then which do you give credibility?


----------



## walleyecandy

How many weasels or ferrets would it take? I've seen one kill 20 chickens in a night.... 1000 mink/ferrets/weasels at one per square mile will destroy a lot of nests- way more than any one person per square mile with a shovel.


----------



## walleyecandy

Even if my theory doesn't fly- and that's all it is- what's the next best idea? Wait until they destroy the current nesting areas? Send 10,000 hunters up there? Drop a nuke?

Pretty soon they will double, then quadruple in numbers.... If nobody at least tries something soon- then I'm not tolerating any whining about it! A mink farmer would love to take some government money -make little parachutes for their evil little a$ses (in crates)... Drop a few hundred of them and see what happens! I guarantee they will do more damage than we do talking about it on this forum....


----------



## Plainsman

Killing more than us on this form wouldn't take much. I havn't cracked an egg.

Liberals will whine, but part of the problem is maybe the decline in huntes. I don't know, but I suspect only the die hards keep at it. It appears spotty to me with few hunters in some areas and overrun in others. I suppose it's because they concentrate in the good hunting areas.


----------



## shaug

Plains said,



> The idea isn't lowering waterfowl populations Shaug, the idea is to lower snows and blues only.


Just a few years ago sportmen could only take one Canada goose, the bag limit is now five. Shot gunning is the best method to control any over population.



> Let them kill all they want in the spring, because it's more of a job that needs to be done than a sport.


You should choose your words a little more wisely. Your slip is showing. Spring snow goose hunting is very hit and miss. They have been hunted/educated all winter down south. Not many hunters go out in the spring and "kill all they want."



> My goodness who would want to lower canvasback populations?


You always have a run away to the extreme. Non-residents travel a ways to shotgun liberal bag limits. Shooting several boxes of shells is fun. I believe a hunter is only allowed one canvasback. No one is targeting cans, I think you know that.



> Shaug relate this to grazing and you will understand. For example how many cows could you run on that 1/4 section of Red Butte elk hunting pasture? Would a thousand be to many?


It's called carrying capacity. The excess gets harvested.

If I employed some fed/gov biologist's, they would probably suggest birth control.

Read it, it is in there. If lethal methods are ineffective, again, if lethal methods are ineffective, other control options will be utilized. Residents and non-resident sportsmen need to get out there and sport hunt these snow geese now before someone figures out how to nuke the nests.

Wildlife Society Bulletin 27

Fertility control

Fertility control includes several methods that can decrease
reproduction in cervids, including, but not limited to,
immunocontraceptives (Bradford and Hobbs 2006; Killian
et al. 2009), intrauterine devices (Malcolm et al. 2010) and
surgical procedures (MacLean et al. 2006). Modes of action of
these fertility-control methods include sterilisation (steroid,
castration, ovarectomy), contraception (steroid, intrauterine
device, immunocontraception) and contragestation (steroid,
terratogenic). Considerable effort has been expended to
develop fertility-control agents and methods of delivery for
cervids. Fertility-control agents for wildlife have the potential
to be used in conjunction with lethal methods or scenarios
where current lethal management techniques are ineffective or
unacceptable (DeNicola et al. 2000; Malcolm et al. 2010).
Initially, Knipling (1959) proposed the principle that
undesirable wild-animal populations could be controlled with
sterility-causing agents. Subsequently, Greer et al. (1968) fieldtested
several methods on elk and the ensuing research
was directed at the same goal, using an array of species and
a variety of strategies. Early immunocontraceptives proved
inefficient and expensive because they required a booster or a
second shot (i.e. Walter et al. 2002).
Researchers have explored an array of chemical and
immunological contraceptives for wildlife (Mauldin and Miller
2007). Recent developments in single-shot fertility-control
methods have received considerable attention (Miller et al.
2009). Orally delivered contraceptives and live-vector (bacterial
or viral) delivery have been explored; however, adequate
ingestion of vaccine to result in decreased reproduction and
Food and Drug Administration, which approves this technology
in the United States, are limiting research (Miller et al. 1999;
Fagerstone et al. 2002). Certain gonadotropin-releasing hormone
(GnRH) agonists (e.g. leuprolide, deslorelin) have provided
promising results in experimental captive (Baker et al. 2005) and
free-rangingelk(Conner etal.2007);however,efficacywas limited
to a single breeding season, so animals must be treated annually.
GonaCon (National Wildlife Research Center, Fort Collins, CO),
a GnRH vaccine that temporarily produces infertility (deer and
horses; Killian et al. 2006; Miller et al. 2008), recently received
Environmental ProtectionAgency registration for use as a fertilitycontrol
agent inwhite-tailed deer (L. A.Miller,USDA/APHIS/WS
National Wildlife Research Center, pers. comm.). GonaCon
has been effective in reducing fertility in captive elk (Killian
et al. 2009) and potential for its use in managing free-ranging
populations of elk in select settings, such as national parks, is
currently being explored.
Remote injection of contraceptives annually to free-ranging
populations of cervids is not feasible logistically and the cost is
likely to be prohibitive (Walter et al. 2002). Currently, fertility
control is not a viable strategy for managing free-ranging
populations of cervids (Dolbeer 1998; DeNicola et al. 2000)
beyond maintaining relatively small, closed populations (Rutberg
et al. 2004). Further development in contraceptive technology
(e.g. a single shot with multi-year efficacy) may result in more
cost-effective contraceptives to assist in decreasing localised
populations of elk to reduce elk-human conflicts.


----------



## Plainsman

Plainsman wrote:


> I also am against the wolf released


Walleyecandy wrote: 


> Plainsman, my 'cure all' to the snows/blues destroying their own habitat is simple: weasels, ferrets, skunks, or any egg destroying critter (all males of course)...dump them off in the areas with heavy nesting pressure. ..


Plainsman wrote:


> That's the thought process behind the people releasing wolves in Idaho and Montana.


Shaug wrote:


> Is that an admission Plains?


I'm not even sure what your trying to imply here shaug, but let me help you clear up your evident misunderstanding. If you read my first quote then explain to me your last one, maybe I can help you.


----------



## shaug

Plains, of course you, individually, are not for dumping wolves into elk country to control the population nor are you for dumping skunks etc. into the snow goose nesting grounds.

But then you say,



> That's the thought process behind the people releasing wolves in Idaho and Montana.


What people??......What thought process??.....What people?? ......."Names please."


----------



## the professor

hunter's aren't the answer for controlling waterfowl populations. If that was the case, the SD GFP wouldn't be out making scrambled eggs on 2000 nests every spring.


----------



## Plainsman

shaug said:


> Plains, of course you, individually, are not for dumping wolves into elk country to control the population nor are you for dumping skunks etc. into the snow goose nesting grounds.
> 
> But then you say,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thought process behind the people releasing wolves in Idaho and Montana.
> 
> 
> 
> What people??......What thought process??.....What people?? ......."Names please."
Click to expand...

I think I would agree with you if you were not more concerned with me rather than the real problem. I think the real problem is liberal corruption of science. I still have faith in science, but not all scientists, and not those who have a liberal political bent. We spent taxpayer dollars to get rid of wolves years ago in Montana, and now were dumb enough to release them. Perhaps releasing them isn't the greatest act of stupidity, but letting the population get so large before allowing hunting. Minnesota is till plagued with people who react more to a couple hundred animal activists, than a few hundred thousand hunters. It's time society sees animal activists for what they are. Over emotional people with no respect for real science, or real world situations. They are head in the cloud self centered individuals with no real concern and no real understanding of the function of wildlife habitat and population dynamics. Hence I despise the term "environmentalist" to describe wacko's. There are real environmentalists, that do real science. The term is often misused intentionally to attack real science. Lets call these people what they are emotional, self centered, under informed fools. They may call themselves environmentalists, but the definitely are not. As often as we disagree shaug you are much more a real environmentalist than animal rights people.


----------



## shaug

the professor said:


> hunter's aren't the answer for controlling waterfowl populations. If that was the case, the SD GFP wouldn't be out making scrambled eggs on 2000 nests every spring.


I believe we have a bingo. Why is SD GFP destroying nests and at the very same time limiting quotas on non-resident sportsmen?

What a wasted resource!!!! Sad!!!

Plains, you never answered the question. Names please???? Saying enviro whacko's are dumb and wolf huggers are stupid, doesn't suffice. We're going to need some names please!!!!


----------



## walleyecandy

I can't help it, I'm going to tell a contraception joke:

I tried teaching my dog safe sex, but he keeps licking the condom off....

Let's see who has a sense of humor!


----------



## Plainsman

> Names please????


I would have no idea. People mostly know other people in their expertise. So ask me about wetlands or entomology, and I could give you names of old retired and passed on people. You have to remember the age group I belong to. Most would have thought wolf reintroduction was crazy. Our lunch table talked hunting and fishing, and about the time I retired some of the new college brain drains said that was offensive. I told them they were talking knitting at the other end of the room. I would be in real trouble these days.


----------



## shaug

walleyecandy said:


> I can't help it, I'm going to tell a contraception joke:
> 
> I tried teaching my dog safe sex, but he keeps licking the condom off....
> 
> Let's see who has a sense of humor!


A duck wanted to practice safe sex so he went into a drug store to purchase a condom. The pharmacist said that will be 50 cents please. The duck wasn't forth coming with any money and the pharmacist began to feel uncomfortable. He thought maybe the duck would like to charge it so he asked if the duck would like him to put the condom on his bill? The duck replied, "no thanks, I'm not that kind of a duck."

Plains said,



> I would have no idea.


You defend certain orgs to the nth degree, but do not have any idea who is in charge. Hmm


----------



## Plainsman

Plainsman said:


> *I think I would agree with you if you were not more concerned with me rather than the real problem.* I think the real problem is liberal corruption of science. I still have faith in science, but not all scientists, and not those who have a liberal political bent. *We spent taxpayer dollars to get rid of wolves years ago in Montana, and now were dumb enough to release them*. Perhaps releasing them isn't the greatest act of stupidity, but letting the population get so large before allowing hunting. Minnesota is till plagued with people who react more to a couple hundred animal activists, than a few hundred thousand hunters. It's time society sees animal activists for what they are. Over emotional people with no respect for real science, or real world situations.
> 
> 
> 
> They are head in the cloud self centered individuals with no real concern and no real understanding of the function of wildlife habitat and population dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence I despise the term "environmentalist" to describe wacko's. There are real environmentalists, that do real science. The term is often misused intentionally to attack real science. Lets call these people what they are emotional, self centered, under informed fools. They may call themselves environmentalists, but the definitely are not. *As often as we disagree shaug you are much more a real environmentalist than animal rights people.[/*quote]
> 
> Shaug said:
> 
> 
> 
> You defend certain orgs to the nth degree, but do not have any idea who is in charge. Hmm
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Shaug do you really call my above post defending? Have you noticed that every thread your involved with turns to elk, or how bad conservation organizations are? Perhaps you should be more concerned with what people are actually saying than looking for ways to get even for a five year butt hurt argument. Get over it. Did you even notice I complemented you above? If you high fence hunt failed it's not because I don't like them. Perhaps it's because a kid could shoot across your hunting pasture with a Red Rider BB gun.

You have also said people who don't want non residents are greedy. If we want to preserve the hunt for both resident and nonresident how can that be greed? Perhaps it's the resident who makes a business of hunting that is greedy. Look at Devils Lake for example where they want people to come and kill more Canadian geese but post their land and don't want you if you don't have your wallet open. Or even better the guy who piles out a couple hundred bushel of corn to attract deer, then only allows paying hunters, and after season wants the Game and Fish to feed his deer.

So away with the five year butt hurt get even dancing and back to the subject of out of state hunters.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Plainsman.....

Here are some things that are needed to make an accurate account of NR hunter numbers.

1. An accurate number of NR license sold and number of days afield (on average). Because I bought a NR waterfowl license for ND and only hunted 1 day!!! So when people come on here saying NR rape and pillage for 14 days. I say that is BS and the average number of days afield is more around 5-7 per NR hunter. But just need data to make it more accurate.

2. The number of College kids that are hunting but are from a different state. I am sure many of the "NR" people are seeing are college kids who are by definition under the Game and Fish are now R hunters because they are now going to college in ND.

3. Where are the NR hunting.... is 80% hunting in one portion of the state??? The reason why I say this then you know where the "NR" influence is happening the most. You can maybe correct that some how to spread that influence out with in the state.

I mean with this info you can target problem area's. You could make a zones and have "quotas" for the most dense area where NR hunters are going. IE: if devils lake is getting hit the most you allow 2000 licenses to NR hunters there. It is a draw and you cant go out of that area.... is SE ND is hit the hardest.... you get another 2000 license quota. Then rest of the state a free to others etc. This will spread people out.

You see you will be making it "better" for everyone by keeping the "pressure" down. Yet you won't be limiting NR hunters that want to come to the state.

Also Plainsman...... I think it is a litte greedy for some like Shaug stated.
Lets look are some other facts: 
1. R get to hunt a week without any NR hunters. 
2. R Hunters get PLOTS and any state owned lands all to themselves for a week.

Those are two huge concessions and restrictions on NR hunters. I am not disagreeing with them but just pointing them out. Those are things that should make hunting better for NR for two weeks out of a 60 day season.... That is 20% of the season on those lands to themselves. Yet the NR is helping to pay for them at a full rate. That is like saying that if you want to come to a football game for the first 7 mins you have to stay outside of the stadium and then next 7 mins you have to watch from a certain place before you can go to your seat. Again I am not complaining about those rules but just pointing out that R hunters have privilige's and preference over NR hunters already.

So like I stated to have a real open discussion with out name calling and pointing fingers (which has happened on this thread).... we need more info.

I know some will say cut NR lic like SD.... well SD is a totally different animal than ND. Sorry it is. SD gets over 100,000 NR pheasant hunters in a year. SD has more "pay for play" land and for a free lance hunter it could be hard to get on land. SD doesn't have the same laws as ND when it comes to access. YOU NEED PERMISSION TO HUNT. Also google earth the two states.... ND has about 3/4 of the state has potholes and good habitat for ducks...SD it is the E half of the state. Also and an Obvious one but a big one.... SD is further south on the migration. If you don't think that matters you are looking at this with blinders. The reason why I say that... when Duck hunting gets good in SD is when people are thinking deer in other states. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman

I don't find much to disagree with Chuck, and I completely agree with units. Some areas your hard pressed to find a non resident, and others they outnumber residents. I may notice it more because they outnumber residents around me.

I have had a number of non residents stop to visit me because of our contact on nodakoutdoors. I liked every one of them. Helped them with as much information as I had. I really enjoyed the visits I have had. I hope I made every one of them feel welcome. Another who I had no idea had terminal cancer sent me his competition 300 win mag dies. I think of him every time I reload for that gun.


----------



## shaug

Plains said,



> If you high fence hunt failed it's not because I don't like them.


I'm not in the hunting aspect of it right now because some fellows in Utah offered me a price I couldn't refuse. They bought every bull I had. I don't believe that is a fail.



> Perhaps it's because a kid could shoot across your hunting pasture with a Red Rider BB gun.


BaaaHaaaHaaa



> So away with the five year butt hurt get even dancing and back to the subject of out of state hunters.


Over the weekend I attended the Farm Bureau Annual. My resolution,

"We oppose limiting the number of out-of-State hunters and/or trappers or any difference in season limitations between resident and non-resident hunters." Passed.

Plains, I wrote a few more resolutions, they all passed.


----------



## Plainsman

> "We oppose limiting the number of out-of-State hunters and/or trappers or any difference in season limitations between resident and non-resident hunters." Passed.


That's because hunting is a business to them, and they would sell their mother for the right price. They are greedy and money is their God.


> some fellows in Utah


Sure. Name please.


----------



## shaug

Plains said,



> That's because hunting is a business to them, and they would sell their mother for the right price. They are greedy and money is their God.


You so lack "tact"



> Sure. Name please.


Rulon Jones.......former linebacker for the Denver Broncos.

See how easy that was. In the future when asked for a name or name of an org, it would be nice if you could just answer instead of going into full spin.


----------



## Plainsman

I would be happy to answer if I knew the answer. I suppose the wold introduction was the result of dozens of people. I don't know any of them. If someone posted all the names perhsps I would recognize one or two. However I bet they are a younger generation that I would not know.

The man who says people knock up girls to get out of Viet Nam telling me I don't have tact is a joke. Mine is opinion, you stated as fact. That is more than lack of tact.


----------



## Plainsman

By the way XXXXX one thing I will not tolerate again is going on other sites and badmouthing nodakoutdoors. I have seen a dozen times where XXXXX calls it nodakouthouse. We don't need members discouraging people from coming to the site. As a matter of fact I will not tolerate that type of behavior from anyone. If they are not happy PM us, but don't back stab the site. Not as a fellow member anyway.


----------



## shaug

Well....you wouldn't have to get so mad.


----------



## walleyecandy

Without picking sides or defending anyone -

I'd like to point out how I see these forums on nodakoutdoors...

1... they start out innocent enough but turn into a pissin match between two or three people who apparently can't stand each other.

Or-

2... Like this NR subject, they whine but don't do anything about the problem. Alienating other hunters...

Or-

3. Turn into an anti farmer sentiment. Which directly bothers me as a farmer- or at least did.

Or

4. Turns into an anti big corporation thread... Big money always has been the end game in open market- they also have serious influence so...try not to pee in their cheerios!

The biggest problem I see is 3or4 members can't help but point out the same old argument over and over... Myself, as a relatively new 'member' of this, am thoroughly sick of the same arguments... And I see clearly why their isn't 1000 hits a day- people don't want to read about where someone worked 25 years ago... Or failed attempts at making big corporate money... I personally don't care about where someone use to make money- government, state, farm, or otherwise unless it pertains to the topic.

Which is exactly what I've been lead to do-babble!

I do like the greed analogy on why locals don't want competition! Well guess what guys -if the landowners knew how you feel about subsidies and water rights and drainage. ...you wouldn't have many choices to hunt! That's just the way it is.

I'm personally done farming this year -have had enough of the scraping by and continually increasing rent. I'm not interested in transferring money from one account to the other just to lose $10k because the futures were off so far that I need to hedge bet my crop.

To the point -I want to hunt more too! But probably not with the jerk that started this thread! Haha oke:


----------



## Habitat Hugger

I no longer haver land or live in the country but the "hunters" I hated most were locals from Bismarck! The best ones were a group of Minnesotans that came year after year, the nicest guys, helped me with some heavy projects, never shot into my front yard or blasted pheadants in my trees out their pickup windows, etc. 
yep, there are some ***---e non residents, but there are lots of ND ***---ES too! Cant tar every group with the same brush! Too many jerks out there! Id run out of paint!


----------



## walleyecandy

The locals in general here in sw mn are pretty decent -but there are a few groups of road hunting idiots.

Usually when we go out of state we ask, ask, and ask again.... Never hurts to be respectful!

There are some seriously stupid laws in the Dakotas about road hunting right of ways and using artificial lights at night to 'scout'...

Again -if you allow it, nothing will change!


----------

